# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ملياردير ايراني ينوي شراء نادي وستهام الانجليزي

## safwat

صرح الملياردير الايراني كيا جوربشيان انه ينوي شراء نادي وستهام الانجليزي لينهض به من جديد حتى يصل الى ارقى الانجازات على الصعيدين المحلي والاوروبي. 
*
واكد جوربشيان في حديث صحافي ان نادي وستهام يعتبر من النوادي العريقة في انجلترا وقاعدته الشعبية واسعة جدا ولهذا عليه ان يكون من بين الفرق الطامحة لتحقيق اكبر عدد من الالقاب في كل موسم.*


*واضاف جوربشيان انه سيعمل على بناء فريق اقوى بكثير من نادي تشيلسي وهو بطل الدوري الانجليزي في الموسمين الاخيرين.*

----------

